# May Thurner Syndrome



## kerrymenth (Jul 14, 2011)

Can anyone tell me how to code for surgical treatment of this?


----------



## jgf-CPC (Jul 21, 2011)

What exactly did they do as treatment since there are several ways of treating it now. Did they stent it or do therapy?


----------

